# Storage compartment liners



## Moonpie (May 12, 2020)

Inexpensive car mats from Walmart cut to fit.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

I use the Dri Dek tiles, they do the job.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dri-dek......best price from the manufacturer 

Use it on the entire deck and helps in sound deadening


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> Use it on the entire deck and helps in sound deadening


Do you have any pictures? Is it a pita when your cleaning or easy to take out and clean?
Did you use individual squares or the long roll?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tautog166 said:


> Do you have any pictures? Is it a pita when your cleaning or easy to take out and clean?
> Did you use individual squares or the long roll?


OK....My procedure is to wash the boat down w/ a brush including the dridek and ,if real dirty, I pick up a corner and spray underneath pushing the stuff towards the drains....no big deal....Once in awhile, I take out the whole deal and give her a good one.
I bought the 12x12"s squares and cut them to shape when needed...they are interlocking so u just peel off a section to clean in a size u can handle.The rolls will be heavy and a pain.
I have had it in 3 boats and never regretted it.There is a competitor out there but their stuff is thinner but a little cheaper,stay w/ the dridek.

You stay above the sand/dirt/wet and keeps the feet cool and it is anti-skid

only pic I have


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

These cheap ones fit perfect in my stern lockers without cutting.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/TrafficMASTER-Rib-It-Charcoal-18-in-x-27-in-Door-Mat-904/202616518

I also use the astroturf type for setting my anchor on inside the bow compartment, and while its drying on the cockpit floor.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Clean-M...upe-18-in-x-30-in-Door-Mat-10371857/204839267

Those rubber snap together squares sold at West Marine are crazy heavy, and don't capture any moisture.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

Folded beach towel. I can pull it out if anyone on board needs a towel.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Fatigue mat from HD or Lowe’s. Sold by the foot. Cut to fit. Or SeaDek stuck to ABS plastic cut to fit.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

My wife's yoga mats work great!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Dri-dek is easy and pretty cheap. I've used the commercial restaurant floor mats before and its ok. New boat will have SeaDek in the hatches


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You want something that won’t hold water. Otherwise you’ll get mold.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

dry dek,......


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Versa-Mat, a little more pliable than Dri-Dek and less expensive.


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

Another dri-dek vote. Surprisingly supportive for as easy as it is to cut and place, and you can always remove it. Think I paid $4.90 or so per square foot.


----------

